

Pope Francis's Theory of Economics - clukic
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/11/pope-franciss-theory-of-economics/281865/

======
memracom
Nice catch. If more people look at Polanyi`s economic ideas then it will shape
the debate in a positive way so that we can discuss the ideas without getting
into that left versus right battle. Truth is that there is a lot more to
economic and political theory than the blandness of socialism versus
capitalism and it is high time that we step forward out of the past centuries
of conflict and get to work crafting a Star Trek social order.

~~~
clukic
I couldn't agree more. I think the "frame" of the political discussion is
undermining an real progress. The fact that one of the most influential
figures in the world is helping to evolve the dialog in a new direction can
only be a good thing.

